# Kanji ID



## stringer (Sep 6, 2021)

Please help with translation on this little suita koppa.

Thanks


----------



## Jovidah (Sep 6, 2021)

With that much text I'm half-expecting it to start with "Dear diary..."


----------



## stringer (Sep 6, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> With that much text I'm half-expecting it to start with "Dear diary..."



Lol. It's written on the side of the stone. I can't remember if there were marks on top when I bought it or not.


----------



## stringer (Sep 10, 2021)

Bump
Paging @KenHash


----------



## Qapla' (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm hazarding a guess it's some sort Okudo suita.


----------



## KenHash (Sep 10, 2021)

Good God that's some awful handwriting.　
Can only make out some of it.
奥殿　Okudo (unsual way of reading but correct)
Next 1 or 2 characters...can not make out.
巣板蓮華　Suita Renge
卵色　Tamagoiro Egg Color
巣板　Suita. (stone where there are holes from gas release?)
Maybe someone who knows Natural Stones can make all this out.


----------



## stringer (Sep 10, 2021)

KenHash said:


> Good God that's some awful handwriting.
> Can only make out some of it.
> 奥殿　Okudono
> 板蓮　Banren?? Board Lotus
> ...



Thanks @KenHash . That actually gives me quite a bit to work with. It was my first jnat and it has sentimental value so just trying to learn a little more about it.


----------



## Qapla' (Sep 10, 2021)

KenHash said:


> Good God that's some awful handwriting.
> Can only make out some of it.
> 奥殿　Okudono
> 板蓮　Banren?? Board Lotus
> ...


I don't know anything about natural stones, but between your kanji and what I read in other posts on the forum, I wonder if the person here applied for a license from the Redundancy Department of Redundancy and decided to write "Okudo no Suita Renge Tamagoiro Suita"?


----------



## sansho (Sep 10, 2021)

i'd ask on jref.





__





Translations


Only reasonably short translation requests, no song lyrics or anime/manga excerpts.




jref.com


----------



## KenHash (Sep 10, 2021)

OK, corrected by previous above after quick study of Natural Stones terminolgy. Many thanks Qapla.
The only ??? I have left are the one or two characters after 奥殿.
I am not 100% convinced if it is the hiragana の. Maybe it is.
The bottom writing seems to be a date, although I can only make out 年四月 year April.


----------



## phoka (Sep 10, 2021)

My best guess is:
奥殿 Okudo
本巣板 Hon Suita
蓮華 Renge (pattern of the suita)
卵色 Tamago (color of the suita)
巣板 Suita
卅一年 Year 31
四月 April


----------



## KenHash (Sep 10, 2021)

phoka said:


> My best guess is:
> 奥殿 Okudo
> 本巣板 Hon Suita
> 蓮華 Renge (pattern of the suita)
> ...



If Year 31, and since Heisei ended with year 30, that could be Showa year 31 (1956) or Meiji year 31 (1898).
The Taisho period before Showa only lasted 14 years I think.


----------



## stringer (Sep 10, 2021)

You guys are amazing. Thank you. I bought this little stone when I was first getting into straight razors 3 or 4 years ago. I always wondered what it said. I appreciate the KKF wisdom and effort. Cheers


----------

